# New macan makes london debut in porsche window display at harrods



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

UK premiere of new Porsche Macan at Harrods on the Brompton Road in Knightsbridge









The most dynamic vehicle in the compact sports utility segment brings added flair to arguably London's most vibrant street - public invited to view exciting addition to the Porsche range
Macan features a choice of three high performance engines, with active all-wheel drive and Porsche Traction Management standard on all models
Priced from £43,300 to £59,300 - available to order now, in Porsche Centres from April 2014
911 Turbo S - the high performance benchmark for 40 years - and Panamera S E-Hybrid - delivering outstanding efficiency via its plug-in hybrid drivetrain - also on display
Ultimate Porsche super sports car - the 887 hp 918 Spyder plug-in hybrid - showcased in bespoke window display
On 6 January, the new Porsche Macan made its UK debut in a distinctive window display at the world-famous Harrods store on the Brompton Road in Knightsbridge, London.








The new Macan is the first Porsche in the compact SUV segment, and received its global unveiling at the Los Angeles Auto Show last November. Now, it is being shown in London until 5 February, two months ahead of its formal arrival in Porsche Centres in the UK.

In addition to being renowned for its cosmopolitan clientele, Knightsbridge in London is also rated as one of the top destinations for enthusiasts to spot the world's newest and most exotic sports cars. It is therefore appropriate that the newest addition to the Porsche family makes its first public appearance here.

Fresh from celebrating its 50th anniversary in 2013, an example of the iconic 911 coupé - in this case, the new 560 hp Turbo S - sits beside the Macan in the display, together with the latest Panamera S E-Hybrid, the world's first plug-in hybrid in the executive saloon class.

Special prominence is given to a scale-model of the ground-breaking 918 Spyder, a plug-in hybrid super sports car which features a V8 petrol engine and two electric motors to deliver 887 hp combined. The two-seater has set a new production car lap record around the Nürburgring race track of 6:57 secs, yet offers an outstanding breadth of performance that includes being able to return up to 94 mpg and 70 g/km CO2.








Each day between 10:00 and 20:00, fans, prospective customers and passers-by alike will be able to get up close to each of the cars on display and find out more information - furthermore, a series of evening receptions are planned to formally introduce the new Macan.

"We are delighted to be able to show the new Porsche Macan here at Harrods in London throughout January," said Ragnar Schulte, Marketing Director, Porsche Cars Great Britain. "It is a great opportunity to see the car since it will not be arriving at the official Porsche Centres until the beginning of April."

Harrods Media Director, Guy Cheston, added;"Harrods' iconic exhibition windows are one of the most sought after and visited retail display areas in the world, and we're thrilled to showcase the latest Porsche models to our discerning, international clientele."

The Porsche Macan - the most dynamic vehicle in the compact sports utility vehicle segment

As the first Porsche in the compact SUV segment, the Macan will set new standards in terms of dynamic performance, both on the road and over uneven terrain. This is because the Macan combines the typical handling characteristics that have become indelibly associated with Porsche. The sporting DNA of the Macan, as with every Porsche, is immediately recognisable in the design, with several styling cues taken from other models and then enhanced for the Macan. It is therefore clear to see from the very first glance that the Porsche Macan is the first compact SUV that is also a sports car.

The Macan is available in three versions, and each features Porsche Traction Management (PTM) active all-wheel drive and the Porsche PDK double-clutch transmission. With a turbocharged 3.0-litre V6 diesel engine and 258 hp (190 kW), the Macan S Diesel is the long-distance sports car. The engine accelerates from 0 to 62 mph in 6.3 seconds and returns an average of 46.3 mpg (NEDC). The Macan S is powered by a 3.0-litre V6 twin-turbocharged engine that delivers 340 hp (250 kW), accelerates from 0 to 62 mph in 5.2 seconds and returns up to 32.5 mpg (NEDC). The 3.6-litre V6 twin-turbocharged engine in the Macan Turbo produces 400 hp (294 kW) and accelerates the vehicle to 62 mph in 4.8 seconds, with an average fuel consumption of up to 31.7 mpg (NEDC).

The Macan S Diesel and Macan S are priced from £43,300, and the Macan Turbo is priced from £59,300.Standard equipment on all models includes Porsche Traction Management (PTM), seven-speed Porsche Doppelkupplung (PDK) double-clutch transmission, alloy wheels, digital radio, front and rear ParkAssist, floor mats, multi-function steering wheel with gearshift paddles, electronic tailgate release, USB port connection and a three-year warranty.

The Macan Turbo adds BOSE Surround Sound audio system,Porsche Communication Management (PCM) with satellite navigation, leather interior, alcantara roof lining, 18-way adjustable adaptive front sports seats with memory, Bi-Xenon headlights with Porsche Dynamic Light System (PDLS), Porsche Active Suspension Management (PASM), sideblades in exterior colour and 19 inch diameter alloy wheels.

Customers will also be able to explore the potential of their new Macan, and further develop their own skills behind the wheel, by participating in a complimentary course at the Porsche Experience Centre, Silverstone.


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

so its a baby cayenne by the sounds of it


----------

